# out from fridge



## dodidoki (Mar 29, 2016)

Few cyps just out from fridge.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 29, 2016)

So exciting!! What are those?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2016)

Pots of rocks! oke:


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 29, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Pots of rocks! oke:



ohhh, Eryc....this moment, this moment. just be patient....


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 29, 2016)

eggshells said:


> So exciting!! What are those?



A lots of rarities. Californicum, montanum ( this is a jung plant), calceolus, calceolus flavum, segawai, cordigerum, californicum, fasciolatum, shanxianse.I will post them later.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2016)

dodidoki said:


> ohhh, Eryc....this moment, this moment. just be patient....


I see the green starts, they look good.


----------



## Heather (Mar 29, 2016)

Yay!


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 29, 2016)

Exciting!


----------



## trdyl (Mar 29, 2016)

Oh the anticipation....


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 29, 2016)

trdyl said:


> Oh the anticipation....



....hoping for the best....


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 29, 2016)

It is a living stone collection :rollhappy: Nice selection of plants, please post again when they're in flower.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 29, 2016)

Do you refrigerate the whole pot, or just the plant?
I kept mine (in the pot) in the unheated garage this year. It's supposed to be below freezing next week; back to the garage they go.


----------

